# Looking back at the 2020-2021 season



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

It looks like the season in PA is a wrap. I know people here don't normally like to talk actual numbers, but here it goes. The season gave us 61 inches about 20% more than normal and about 36 more than last year. Our five largest clients accounted for 63% of total revenue and our payroll cost was 27% of revenue. Subcontractors gave us a net profit margin of 21% on subcontracted revenue. Residential revenue was only 2% of total revenue. Made some some money to spend next season. How do these numbers compare to any else?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

lets just say


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

What winter?
We had more snow in October this year than February, March or April.
8 serviceable events in Dec. and 6 in Jan. Then 4 salt runs to finish out the season.
Had enough snow to relocate piles in Feb then nothing.

Sure glad I didn't spend $50k on a new tractor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jonniesmooth said:


> Sure glad I didn't spend $50k on a new tractor.


If that was all I spent...loader, salt building...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If that was all I spent...loader, salt building...


To quote some recently observed posts on a similar site, " yeah, but you can write it all off".


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jonniesmooth said:


> To quote some recently observed posts on a similar site, " yeah, but you can write it all off".


Just wish leasehold improvements could be Section 179.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Wait, some people made money on snow this year!?!


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If that was all I spent...loader, salt building...
> 
> some winters the gamble pays and well others not so much, then it is hard with the payments during the off season watching loaders gets dusty.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry Mark that didn't work well.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just wish leasehold improvements could be Section 179.


I had to look that up. Glad I did. My landlord is a putz. He won't spend anything on my unit.
I hate to do anything myself that I can't take out again, unless he'd give me rent credit for th e improvements. Not like I didn't know I could write that stuff off, but never knew the term for it.
And apparently you are saying you have to depreciate them over time. Can't take the whole year's cost at once.
Our taxes won't be ready till June. Because my wife got 4 weeks of the extra unemployment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jonniesmooth said:


> And apparently you are saying you have to depreciate them over time. Can't take the whole year's cost at once.


That's what my accountant told me when I asked the end of last year.

If he's wrong, someone let me know and I'll take it up with him.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

We made some money. Decent year with some good lessons. Gail was one. 37” in 23 hours is something to watch out for.
The new equipment paid off with a good amount of revenue from it as did the new clients except one. Called the first storm to change contract parameters (increased servicing) then fired us after the storm. We got paid but a reminder to not count on a full seasons work from anyone.
al in all we hit our targets and no claims so we’re good this year.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

no claims always a plus.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Kvston said:


> and no claims so we're good this year.


Mine usually come two to three months later...

Have had a few letters in April/May... My client slipped and fell at a property you service on Jan 12th, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah I still have that consideration in my mind but so far so good.

would be nice if people didn’t wear slippers or stilettos when it snows...


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Kvston said:


> Yeah I still have that consideration in my mind but so far so good.
> 
> would be nice if people didn't wear slippers or stilettos when it snows...


okay this is a judgement, if you are wearing slippers to the mall in February I hope no seed can populate there.
for it might be stupid will not reproduce.
sorry might be a touch negative.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Slippers or stilettos make sense but flip flops in a snow storm definitely a no no for a shovelling crew member


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

wait this might be something a shovel monkey in stilettos, I bet there is a site for that.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Chineau said:


> wait this might be something a shovel monkey in stilettos, I bet there is a site for that.


----------

